# 120,000 miles too late for a turbo



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

So i've been thinking, why not just get my ga16 turboed instead of spending more money and getting an sr20det. Then I realized i have over 100,000 miles. Do you think its too late for a turbo?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

bling said:


> So i've been thinking, why not just get my ga16 turboed instead of spending more money and getting an sr20det. Then I realized i have over 100,000 miles. Do you think its too late for a turbo?


im sure you could do it but some people may frown on it tho....im not an expert on this subject but might get better answers from the forced induction section


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i had 136k on mine when i turboed it.....before it blew 20k later


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i had 136k on mine when i turboed it.....before it blew 20k later


did u ever take your car to the track. wats the 1/4 mile time? i remember u had a tv in the glove box on cardomain. U still have it, any pics? Im thinking about putting a tv somewhere in my car.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

bling said:


> So i've been thinking, why not just get my ga16 turboed instead of spending more money and getting an sr20det. Then I realized i have over 100,000 miles. Do you think its too late for a turbo?


Pressures in the cylinders are much higher in a turbo engine. If the rings on your car are worn, there will be significant blow-by under boost, and the crank case will be pressurized distributing oil throughout the intake system and stressing the various seals. 

Also, if the bearing clearance are large due to wear, there may be problems with the oil film breaking down under boost causing bearing failure. 

Before you commit to turbocharging your engine, check the compression and oil pressure to see if they are up to specifications. 

Lew


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thats why this summer i plan to rebuild my motor before i get the turbo. i will do this at my friends shop to save $$$. i dont need it at all, cuz i have excellent compression. but i'm paranoid, do ill start with a fresh engine :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i had 136k on mine when i turboed it.....before it blew 20k later



but don't leave out the fact that you swapped on a new head and the head was probably fubar. Or just your crappy install work


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

if your worried about reliability dont get a turbo but if you wanna keep the car in your stable get a turbo ga parts are wayyyy to easy to get anyway so blow it up and get a 98 motor wit less than 100k


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

matter of fact test your turbo set up on the old motor get a newer motor 
get all the kinks pops and knocks out with the old and set it up on the new motor worry free


----------

